# Best shops for electrical appliances (TV, coffee, phone etc.)



## Deilasoul (Sep 2, 2015)

Looking for Spanish stores that do the above.

I know of worten.es which is good, but would like other suggestions that would offer delivery.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## emmamayb (Aug 19, 2015)

I have been looking into getting things from the UK shipped over I'm sure that many places will ship these times internationally, certainly amazon! in terms of Spanish stores though there is always Media Markt, elcorteingles, fnac, PC City


----------



## Deilasoul (Sep 2, 2015)

Thank you.

Yeah Amazon was an option actually. I wonder if I can use my UK Amazon account to buy easily on their .es site.


----------



## emmamayb (Aug 19, 2015)

Deilasoul said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Yeah Amazon was an option actually. I wonder if I can use my UK Amazon account to buy easily on their .es site.


I dont think the accounts work on both sites but I do know that the UK site ship many items free internationally when you spend more than 25 pounds  (they tend to have better selection too i've found)


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

look at small local stores in your town

you can often get better prices, you can see what you're buying & they all deliver, often the same day 

they will install things like kitchen appliances as well


----------



## disillusion20 (May 29, 2013)

You definitely can use the same Amazon account on both UK and ES sites, I've done that many times. So far I've had to pay delivery charges when I ship from either UK or ES.


----------



## Chica22 (Feb 26, 2010)

I have found either worten.es or carrefour.es are very good for domestic appliances. I have never ordered online, but use their site to compare prices before I go to the stores. For example, last week I paid 150 euros for a steam iron (which I collected from the store) in Carrefour, which on Amazon UK was 183 pounds. I also purchased a Dolce Gusto coffee machine, on offer, at Carrefour for 40 euros!!!!


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

xabiachica said:


> look at small local stores in your town
> 
> you can often get better prices, you can see what you're buying & they all deliver, often the same day
> 
> they will install things like kitchen appliances as well


We tend to buy local when we can, as if there is any problem with the purchase the small local retailers are excellent in either having the fault fixed or exchanging the item without quibbling. I once took a steam iron back to a local shop that was a couple of days over the guarantee period, not really expecting to get anywhere, and the owner exchanged it immediately for a new one.

You are right about delivery, too. I never bothered having a tumble dryer for the first 3 years we were here, then when we had a very wet winter we decided we'd better get one. We went to the same local shop at 11.00 am on 26 December, and the owner asked if we'd like it delivered that morning or that afternoon!


----------



## Helenameva (Aug 15, 2014)

Another shop is redcoon.es

I would avoid Media Markt, terrible customer service if you need to return anything.


----------



## hibiscus123 (Aug 27, 2015)

xabiachica said:


> look at small local stores in your town
> 
> you can often get better prices, you can see what you're buying & they all deliver, often the same day
> 
> they will install things like kitchen appliances as well


I have vowed to never darken the doorway of worten ever again after my dealings with them, by all means use these shops to actually view what you seek, then take as much info from the appliance etc and try one of the smaller local shops, ask if they can meet the price with delivery etc, you will be pleased with the service smaller shops offer.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

It is always best to try your local electrical retailer. You will be giving that shop business helping it to stay afloat so that when you really need something quickly, it will still be there rather then having closed because of lack of business. You will also gain credibility in the local area and as others have said you will get the best service both pre-sales and after-sales.


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

You can also try the ( Open all hours ) Chinese bazaars which sell almost everything
under the sun including electrical items. Although as you might expect, most of
their stuff is made in China. Of course they are cheaper than almost everywhere
else and you get what you pay for, in terms of reliability.


----------



## hibiscus123 (Aug 27, 2015)

Williams2 said:


> You can also try the ( Open all hours ) Chinese bazaars which sell almost everything
> under the sun including electrical items. Although as you might expect, most of
> their stuff is made in China. Of course they are cheaper than almost everywhere
> else and you get what you pay for, in terms of reliability.


never walk out of a Chinese bazaar with anything that needs to be plugged into the 'mains', seriously what price your neck.


----------



## Simon22 (May 22, 2015)

Deilasoul said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Yeah Amazon was an option actually. I wonder if I can use my UK Amazon account to buy easily on their .es site.


Yes you can and in fact it's even simpler than that, many sellers cover the whole of Europe so just set up the address and buy away.


----------



## amespana (Nov 10, 2009)

Totally agree with Hibiscus,never buy anything electrical from a Chinese shop,especially plug adaptors.


----------



## fcexpat (Sep 25, 2014)

xabiachica said:


> look at small local stores in your town
> 
> you can often get better prices, you can see what you're buying & they all deliver, often the same day
> 
> they will install things like kitchen appliances as well


We live in Nerja and cannot praise Rogelio on Calle Pintada enough ... e have bought small and large items from them - fridge freezer, television, patio furniture, bed toppers, small electrical items, calor gas fire - all delivered on the day and time we asked for .... use local rather than your big stores ..... they will also advise other places to get stuff they don't stock ...


----------



## hibiscus123 (Aug 27, 2015)

fcexpat said:


> We live in Nerja and cannot praise Rogelio on Calle Pintada enough ... e have bought small and large items from them - fridge freezer, television, patio furniture, bed toppers, small electrical items, calor gas fire - all delivered on the day and time we asked for .... use local rather than your big stores ..... they will also advise other places to get stuff they don't stock ...


Rogelio on Calle Pintada has a good reputation In nerja.


----------



## bgregory01 (Jun 22, 2015)

*Best shops....*

I'm fairly new here and asked the same question of a local British café owner, who's been here for a while. She recommended El Corte Ingles. Slightly more expensive but there is a two year guarantee


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

bgregory01 said:


> I'm fairly new here and asked the same question of a local British café owner, who's been here for a while. She recommended El Corte Ingles. Slightly more expensive but there is a two year guarantee


It is standard to get a two year guarantee in Spain, whether you buy from El Corte Ingles or the local electrical retailer.


----------



## hibiscus123 (Aug 27, 2015)

Lynn R said:


> It is standard to get a two year guarantee in Spain, whether you buy from El Corte Ingles or the local electrical retailer.


ha ha ha you go and try to get them to honour it ha ha ha , this is why you need to buy locally, word gets around and a lot of the small retailers depend on word of mouth about how the customers are treated so they treat you a lot better, a lot of the local smaller shops are family owned so there is a lot of 'pride' in having a good reputation,,,,, there is a reason why the large out of town stores seem cheap, and its because they don't really care whether you come back with your knacked fridge its not getting fixed, because the guy you are talking to has absolutely no connection with the store.


----------



## haimhouse (Sep 10, 2015)

Media Markt is big, but actually you can also find most of the stuff in the small shops around the city...


----------

